# ID Card



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Husband received a text yesterday to collect my Emirates ID card in DIFC but when he went they said it hadn't arrived.
Today he received a text for our sons ID card and it was there for collection. He asked again with the reference number for mine and still not there. 
Has been told they will phone him......

Will try again on Sunday. My husband has informed his company who organised everything for us.

Any idea what we should do? Guess if missing there will need to be a new one issued. 
Just bad timing as planning on obtaining UAE license next week with car lease.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd phone Em ID up. Sounds like someone lost it somewhere! I had a nightmare for months trying to get mine sorted. Once you hit the bureaucratic wall here you feel like you're in groundhog day


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

So today was Day 2 of Groundhog Day! 

Thanks M1Key, shall contact them or husbands company will! 
Was there any difficulties for you without it? Wondering how I will get around the car lease without it! 
Keep fingers crossed.....it may be lurking at PO in DIFC.

P.S. M1Key, I didn't clear out the cat treats at Waitrose but she's not too keen on them. :-(


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> So today was Day 2 of Groundhog Day!
> 
> Thanks M1Key, shall contact them or husbands company will!
> Was there any difficulties for you without it? Wondering how I will get around the car lease without it!
> ...


It was a pain in the arse without it, but you just have to grin and bear it. The stupid thing was after 3 months they gave me 2 cards, different numbers etc :frusty: Fingers crossed they dropped under the counter or something.

Shame about the treats. She sounds as fussy as my 2. I spent silly money on some fancy food for them the other day and they just lick it and walk away


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> It was a pain in the arse without it, but you just have to grin and bear it. The stupid thing was after 3 months they gave me 2 cards, different numbers etc :frusty: Fingers crossed they dropped under the counter or something.
> 
> Shame about the treats. She sounds as fussy as my 2. I spent silly money on some fancy food for them the other day and they just lick it and walk away


Hmmm, going to have to see what I can do as will need a car for dropping son to Summer Camp in August and I start work at my school 18th August and will really need then with camp drop off and pick up not to mention from 1st Sept when we both travel to school together. Lease company is part of school so maybe they will help out with it all or not!
I'm remaining positive that its at PO but in a different place and will be located!

Yep, we have found she will eat Felix or Waitrose pouches.....tonight a treat of tin tuna which was wolfed down! Fickle spoilt cat while I'm eating salads!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> Hmmm, going to have to see what I can do as will need a car for dropping son to Summer Camp in August and I start work at my school 18th August and will really need then with camp drop off and pick up not to mention from 1st Sept when we both travel to school together. Lease company is part of school so maybe they will help out with it all or not!
> I'm remaining positive that its at PO but in a different place and will be located!
> 
> Yep, we have found she will eat Felix or Waitrose pouches.....tonight a treat of tin tuna which was wolfed down! Fickle spoilt cat while I'm eating salads!


Keep on at them to get it sorted. Everything slows down during Ramadan, so best to get them moving now.

One of mine is on hunger strike for her biscuits and the other nicked half my kofta! Pretty much whatever I eat he wants...including rogan josh


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> Keep on at them to get it sorted. Everything slows down during Ramadan, so best to get them moving now.
> 
> One of mine is on hunger strike for her biscuits and the other nicked half my kofta! Pretty much whatever I eat he wants...including rogan josh


Yes we are going to keep on them and also involve husbands company. Especially with Ramadam......already feeling the pinch with our shipping clearing through customs due to delay and backlog with Ramadam!

Now, there's a hearty cat with Rogan Josh.....


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> Now, there's a hearty cat with Rogan Josh.....


Not any old rogan mind. Has to be medium hot!

Good luck with it all. Makes a huge difference once you've got all the bureaucracy out of the way and your container has arrived.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> Not any old rogan mind. Has to be medium hot!
> 
> Good luck with it all. Makes a huge difference once you've got all the bureaucracy out of the way and your container has arrived.


Thanks M1Key.....just to be able to make it home with personal touches will be great as well as our son feeling more settled with his own possessions ie toys will be a bonus.

As all our paperwork was sorted so quickly there had to be a bureaucratic hiccup somewhere along the way!

And blimey medium hot rogan......don't fancy cleaning that cat tray the next day!

As always you've been a great help! Have a fab weekend.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> Thanks M1Key.....just to be able to make it home with personal touches will be great as well as our son feeling more settled with his own possessions ie toys will be a bonus.
> 
> As all our paperwork was sorted so quickly there had to be a bureaucratic hiccup somewhere along the way!
> 
> ...


Don't fancy cleaning it any day! Have a great weekend too.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

believe it or not, i used their twitter help account to sort out our ID's. it worked a trick and i didn't have to go into the EID office to reactivate our accounts as i was originally instructed by the typing centre  they did it for me!

here is the link to their twitter page: https://twitter.com/EmiratesID_HELP

tweet them your issue with the application number and they will get back to you in a day or two with further instruction. i was surprised but this method really worked and they really did respond whenever i messaged them.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

sammylou said:


> believe it or not, i used their twitter help account to sort out our ID's. it worked a trick and i didn't have to go into the EID office to reactivate our accounts as i was originally instructed by the typing centre  they did it for me!
> 
> here is the link to their twitter page: https://twitter.com/EmiratesID_HELP
> 
> tweet them your issue with the application number and they will get back to you in a day or two with further instruction. i was surprised but this method really worked and they really did respond whenever i messaged them.


Wow! Shall do that today and see if we get a response on Sunday! EID and twitter now there's a novel idea.....

Many thanks :clap2:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

With reference to the lease and all that, you might to ask them if your passport copy/labor card copy might suffice in the short-term until you get the ID sorted. Usually one of the three satisfies their conditions ....


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

saraswat said:


> With reference to the lease and all that, you might to ask them if your passport copy/labor card copy might suffice in the short-term until you get the ID sorted. Usually one of the three satisfies their conditions ....


These days you don't get your licence until you have your ID. Of course this depends on who is at the counter, the day of the week and position of the moon


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

saraswat said:


> With reference to the lease and all that, you might to ask them if your passport copy/labor card copy might suffice in the short-term until you get the ID sorted. Usually one of the three satisfies their conditions ....


Thanks Saraswat

I shall speak with the lease company thus week. Have my passport copy but labour card won't be in until I start work mid August. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> These days you don't get your licence until you have your ID. Of course this depends on who is at the counter, the day of the week and position of the moon


From the information I have been given:
Passport for resident;
Residence permit copy;
Current driving license;
Passport photo;
Eye test certificate;
No objection letter from sponsor.

No mention of Emirates ID card? 

Had eye test this afternoon.

What needs to be written in no objection letter from my husband?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> From the information I have been given:
> Passport for resident;
> Residence permit copy;
> Current driving license;
> ...


Around June last year they started asking for Emirates ID. It seemed as though it was inconsistently being applied though. It could have changed again, or they may have given you incomplete info. Both are highly possible! I would have a copy of your Emirates ID receipt with you in case they ask for the ID. Showing you're just waiting for the card might be enough...depending on the person, the day and the moon 

The no objection is just I (name, passport number) do not object to (name passport number) to blah blah. Your Hubby's company will have a template he can use to save any hassle.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> Around June last year they started asking for Emirates ID. It seemed as though it was inconsistently being applied though. It could have changed again, or they may have given you incomplete info. Both are highly possible! I would have a copy of your Emirates ID receipt with you in case they ask for the ID. Showing you're just waiting for the card might be enough...depending on the person, the day and the moon
> 
> The no objection is just I (name, passport number) do not object to (name passport number) to blah blah. Your Hubby's company will have a template he can use to save any hassle.


M1Key you are a star! Many thanks for this. Think I shall phone RTA on Sunday to make sure of everything.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

m1key said:


> Around June last year they started asking for Emirates ID. It seemed as though it was inconsistently being applied though. It could have changed again, or they may have given you incomplete info. Both are highly possible! I would have a copy of your Emirates ID receipt with you in case they ask for the ID. Showing you're just waiting for the card might be enough...depending on the person, the day and the moon
> 
> The no objection is just I (name, passport number) do not object to (name passport number) to blah blah. Your Hubby's company will have a template he can use to save any hassle.


yes, and i don't think they've bothered to update the website. but you don't have to have your EID so long as you have a copy of the application with the application reference number on it. that way they can look it up and make sure it's in progress. i was able to transfer my license with this and didn't get my actual ID until after the license.

when i went several months back, the guy at the receiving counter wouldn't even give me a number without the EID application/receipt. so make sure you have that.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

sammylou said:


> yes, and i don't think they've bothered to update the website. but you don't have to have your EID so long as you have a copy of the application with the application reference number on it. that way they can look it up and make sure it's in progress. i was able to transfer my license with this and didn't get my actual ID until after the license.
> 
> when i went several months back, the guy at the receiving counter wouldn't even give me a number without the EID application/receipt. so make sure you have that.


Great, thanks for this information. Used their twitter this afternoon so lets see how promptly they respond. 
Must be able to say I'm part of Dubai now with all this!


----------



## EmiratesID (Oct 4, 2012)

m1key said:


> I'd phone Em ID up. Sounds like someone lost it somewhere! I had a nightmare for months trying to get mine sorted. Once you hit the bureaucratic wall here you feel like you're in groundhog day


Hi m1Key, 

We are here to help! Kindly send us the application number and your contact details via private message on twitter "@EmiratesID_HELP" or Facebook "Emirates Identity Authority (EIDA)" to look into your case and update. 

Thanks


----------



## EmiratesID (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi m1Key, 

We are here to help! Kindly send us your husband's application number and your contact details via private message on twitter "@EmiratesID_HELP" or Facebook "Emirates Identity Authority (EIDA)" to be able to look into your case and update.


----------

